# Autocruise



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been looking at a Autocrusie Sportstar dose anybody know if they are well made and are there any problems with them at all.
I think they are now owned by the swift group is this correct.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

To answer your questions in reverse order. Yes Autocruise have been owned by Swift group for about two years. They were essentially bust when Peter Smith of Swift stepped in and bought the company just before the NEC show of 2007.

As I understand it Autocruise generally had a good reputation for quality, but were let down by occasional lapses. Before being bought (prior to Swift) by a private venture group, they were guilty of trying to always please their customers and in doing so complicating the model range. e.g. The Autocruise and the Pioneer ranges were almost indistinguishable from each other, hence they had lots of unnecessary costs built in. Different mouldings which essentially did the same job. 

Some economies were brought in when Swift bought the comapny (Dropping the Pioneer range), the switch from Peugeot to Fiat base vehicles, and no doubt others too. Swift attract a lot of sales , so any problems they have seem to get more attention than maybe other manufacturers do. They are however members of this forum and generally respond quicker than many of their competitors. 

I have a 2003 Autocruise and I am delighted with it. 

Tco


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a 2006 Autocruise Pioneer Renoir good quality apart from the Peugeot Van part. :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike

Autocruise are indeed part of the Swift Group and have been for 2or 3 years now.

The Sportstar is the only UK produced version of the 'Van' layout that's very popular across Europe, with front half dinette, mid kitchen and bathroom and raised rear transverse double bed with large garage underneath. Think original Hymer Van, Knaus Van, Hobbyvan, Burstner Travel Van and our own Adria Compact etc.

Autocruise added their own twist by making the double bed slide into a single, freeing additional worktop for the kitchen. I don't know how well it's sold although it's survived the cull of models by Autocruise for next year.

Non Autocruise salesmen have told me that some people are put off by having to fiddle with the beds as they really want fixed. It's also been mentioned that the size of the garage is compromised by the additional interior space provided by the sliding bed. The only other 'neg' I've heard is that it's difficult to access the bathroom when the ladder to the bed is in place. Not something you'd want to fiddle about with in the middle of the night.

There are some models with the same general layout that don't use a ladder for bed access. Some have steps that pull out from the underbed bulkhead and our Adria has two built in steps plus a lit aluminium pole as a hand rail which doubles as a support for the TV arm. It's known as the pole dancing van :lol: but works a treat and illuminates the steps in the dark.

HTH

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh you aint seen a pole till you've seen SDA's pole! its the mutts nutts!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for that I do not think it would be a pretty sight me pole dancing in the middle of the night the thought has put her indoors of her super lol


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Greens haven't heard from thee for aeons, you still Deadlegging about the place?

We'm now down on edge of Black Country, still emptying boxes and fitting mirrors and pictures t'wall.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

spoke to you not so long ago - did you leave your memory up here still? have sent you PM just to make sure its you still you being transplanted from good ol' yarkshire like!

Greenie :lol:


----------

